

For Instagram on iPad, is there still a chance for new apps? - paulyan

Hey Guys,<p>As we know there are several options of Instagram iPad apps. We just released another one: InstaPin. InstaPin is designed with Pinterest waterfall view, and we specially designed the app to make liking, commenting and checking others' profiles much easier. I think it's superior than other existing ones in the market, such as InstaPad and the hot Pinstagram.<p>Yes, Pinstagram is similar with us, but we're not a copycat. We're inspired by Pingram.me not Pinstagram.co. While we failed in moving fast enough and the weird App Store review cost us 25 days...<p>Compared with Pinstagram, we're confident in interaction design. For example, checking others' profile is often used on iPad. It's not easy in Pinstagram but in InstaPad, it's one single tap.<p>So guys, do you think InstaPin has a chance? Could you give some suggestions of how to market it to be a success.<p>InstaPin is here: http://itunes.apple.com/cn/app/instapin-creatively-explore/id539297584?l=en&#38;mt=8, you can also check screenshots there<p>Thanks in advance,
======
paulyan
And the story of why we developed InstaPin:
[http://www.pinssible.com/blog/2012/06/instapin-creatively-
ex...](http://www.pinssible.com/blog/2012/06/instapin-creatively-explore-
instagram/)

